

Node.JS and Eclipse Support with eBay VJET Engine - zengr
http://jonathan-whywecanthavenicethings.blogspot.com/2011/08/war-of-worlds.html?spref=tw

======
dmmalam
what are people currently using for node dev. At quillu we are big fans of
sublime, a terminal window and node inspector

